# LATEST NEWS-2016 JerseyFest Model Kit & Statue Fair



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

The 2016 JerseyFest Model Kit & Statue Fair will be held from August 26th to the 28th once again at the Marriott Hanover Hotel in Whippany, New Jersey. See show information at http://www.jerseyfestfair.com

Much more info to come. 

Dave


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

To see a description of Randy’s sculpting class and how to register, click here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=3128


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

To see a description of Casey's airbrush painting class and how to register, click here: http://jerseyfestfair.com/?page_id=3128


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Registrations are now open for the new "Painting a Star Wars X-Wing" all-day class with Michael Salzo at JerseyFest 2016. See details and more pictures at Painting & Weathering a Star Wars X-Wing Class » JerseyFestFair. 

The pictures below show the X-Wing that will be used for the class painted by Salzo.


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey gents, check out all the details on the new "Painting a Creature From the Black Lagoon" JerseyFest class by clicking here: Painting a ?Creature from the Black Lagoon? Bust » JerseyFestFair


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I wonder why people still live in NJ. It has the highest taxes in the nation, HUGE crime...I just do not get it.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Matthew Green said:


> I wonder why people still live in NJ. It has the highest taxes in the nation, HUGE crime...I just do not get it.


Huh? What? I've never seen a huge crime in my life.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Top 100 most dangerous places to live in the USA - NeighborhoodScout


Really? You got 4 cities in NJ the most dangerous in the U.S. Considering how SMALL NJ is that is something.


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

b-b-b-but you don't have to pump your own gas!!!

Come on, man! Really... that's what you have to contribute to a
post about a painting class?! <slap!>


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

Well yeah. Why have such cool events happening in such a dangerous city. I would like to come to these but will not because of where they are located.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The hell? Whippany is not even on that list! It's a little suburban town. You're damning my whole state based on a few urban hot spots - and, wait, you live in _Mexico? _- a country so horrible and overrun with crime and poverty that a constant stream of people are risking death running away from it? What the hell, Matt?


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah' lets get back to the actual subject - clear away from the politics.
I have one of the Creatures I picked up at a toy show for $10 - pretty cool bust and good size too. Wish I could make it to this show!!! Maybe someday!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey all:

Here is info on one of a few night-time parties happening at JerseyFest this year. More to come. 

JerseyFestFair » Model Kit & Statue Fair


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's another night time event at the show:


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

The cut-off dates for registering for the 5 JerseyFest Academy classes are approaching soon. They're listed below. See the details by clicking here: Jerseyfest Academy Hobby Classes & Workshops » JerseyFestFair

1. Airbrush Painting a Monster with Casey Love
2. Sculpting a “Hulk” with Randy Bowen by Polyform
3. Painting a Star Wars X-Wing with Michael Salzo
4. Painting a Creature from the Black Lagoon Bust -Greg McKellar
5. Miniature Figure Painting by Morland Studios (Fri Night)


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Check out all the vehicle and figure categories, awards and prizes for the JerseyFest 2016 model contest, including lots of pictures here: 2016 Model & Art Contest & Exhibit » JerseyFestFair 
Hope to see many entries from forum members. The vendor show is this month (Aug. 27th & 28th).

Dave


























































AND MUCH MORE!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are some of the contest prizes:


























































AND MORE!


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Matthew Green said:


> Well yeah. Why have such cool events happening in such a dangerous city. I would like to come to these but will not because of where they are located.


Matt, hugely dangerous place for you, this New Jersey City! Don't come there... because if you do come there from Mexico, you may end up staying forever. :surprise:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, we've got enough people coming here from Mexico already!


----------



## moonlightdrive21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Hey guys:

Check out the list of JerseyFest demos and presentations occurring in conference rooms during the vendor show on Saturday and Sunday of this week (Aug 27-28), which is included with the price of admission into the show. Click here: Demos & Presentations » JerseyFestFair Includes figure & vehicle related topics.


----------

